# le donné



## jacksometer

Hi,

I'm not sure of how to translate "le donné" in this particular (philosophical) context:

"Le nihilisme a d’abord été cette lecture du réel apprise dans le marxisme mais le débordant par son présupposé religieux, qui consiste à faire du *donné* un ensemble de signes valant pour un autre ordre que lui-même."

Here is what I came up with:

"Nihilism was first a reading of the real learned from Marxism, yet exceeding Marxism by its religious premise, and that consists in turning the *givens* into a set of signs that forms an order other than itself."

What do you think?


----------



## Jab'

Je pense que la phrase française est d'un verbiage tellement pompeux que ce post-modernismes ne veut rien dire du tout.

"Le donné" voudrait dire "Ce qui est contenu dans l'expérience, dans la perception sensible" ....mais ça n'éclaire en rien ! La règle de base en traduction est "ne traduit pas ce que tu ne comprends pas" et ici je pense que seul l'auteur est à même de comprendre une phrase pareille.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que cette phrase peut signifier.
_"Son" présupposé religieux_ — comment savoir s'il s'agit du présupposé du marxisme, ou de celui du nihilisme...?


----------



## archijacq

le donné: "the given" (as in "Myth of the given")


----------



## pointvirgule

Bon, disons d'abord, en réponse au n° 2, qu'une attitude d'anti-intellectualisme primaire n'est pas très utile en traduction... Certes, les textes philosophiques sont souvent assez abscons et hermétiques pour le commun des mortels, mais quoi qu'on en pense, les mots qu'on y trouve ont quand même un sens. 

Pour ce qui est du _donné_, on trouve dans le TLFi :


> *III.−* _Emploi subst._ *A.−* _Subst. masc. sing._ (avec valeur de neutre). _Donné._ « Ce qui est immédiatement présenté à l'esprit avant que celui-ci y applique ses procédés d'élaboration » (Lal. 1968). [...] _Le donné s'oppose au construit_ (Piguet 1960).



Et dans un dictionnaire anglais :


> *given*
> _Philosophy_ the supposed raw data of experience (freedic)


(Ici, j'ai été devancé par archijacq ; nous sommes d'accord. )

@JdS : La phrase dit que le nihilisme déborde le marxisme par son présupposé religieux : elle semble donc affirmer que ce présupposé appartient au nihilisme. 

Pour ce qui est du sens général, j'entendrais ceci (je veux bien qu'on me corrige si j'interprète mal) :
Le réel présente à l'esprit des signes objectifs : c'est le _donné_. Ces signes sont interprétés par les nihilistes comme ayant des valeurs qui sont d'un autre ordre (d'une autre catégorie de sens) que leur valeur objective. Autrement dit, tout comme dans le discours religieux, le nihilisme attribue des sens symboliques aux signes du réel. 

Y a-t-il un philosophe dans la salle ?


----------



## jacksometer

C'est tout à fait ça pointvirgule ! J'ai l'ensemble du texte pour le confirmer, et c'est expliqué à plusieurs reprises dans d'autres passages. Donc oui, le "son" se refère bien au nihilisme, c'est pour ça que j'ai répété "Marxism" en anglais, pour ne pas avoir un "it" et un "its" côte à côte.

2 avis favorables référencés au singulier, je change donc mon pluriel à "givens". Merci bien


----------



## Jab'

Cher Point virgule, 

Rassurez-vous, point d'anti intellectualisme primaire, mais bien de l'anti post-modernisme. Parce que en lisant lusieurs fois votre proposition de compréhension, je ne vois vraiment pas comment vous arrivez à lui dégager ce sens là.

Si on coupe la phrase en morceaux on a en partie 1: "Le nihilisme a d’abord été cette lecture du réel apprise dans le marxisme mais le débordant par son présupposé religieux"

Déjà, juste cela. Cela donne en moins exotique "nihilisme = lecture du réel selon marx avec une hypothèse religieuse". Mais juste après on a un fameux "qui" qui introduit l'explication de tout ce qui se trouve après le signe "=" (donc on peut oublier ce qui se trouve après le signe "=" et avant le "qui").

Deuxième partie : "qui consiste à faire du *donné* un ensemble de signes valant pour un autre ordre que lui-même." Je prends bonne note que "donné" = "signe pbjectif"

Donc, en résumé et après 10 minutes d'analyse de phrase qui m'ont fait raté l'épisode des Simpsons, on apprend que ce nihilisme consiste à faire d'un signe objectif
un ensemble de données valant pour une ordre non objectif. 

Cependant vous interprétez "ordre" comme "sens" et ça je ne le comprends pas. Je pense sincèrement que la dernière partie de votre raisonnement ne tient pas....et donc ne permet pas de traduire la phrase.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

A given is a fact/supposition/real experience that is accepted by all who want to enter the discussion.
Otherwise you simply degenerate into a semantic discussion about definitions.
That is why the given has to be broken down in definition into an "ensemble" (?collection/group) of external signs (symbols/words that are outside the concept).
If you can't do that, then no-one will agree and the discussion becomes invalid through lack of definition.
First define your terms, then accept the given - then you can begin the debate.
I too am not anti-intellectual, but very suspicious of the valant (= valency of symbols) when these are as incomprehensible as the theory being proposed.
guillaume


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Le donné_ a été amplement utilisé (_mais pas défini_) p. ex. en particulier par Sartre (p. ex. _L'être et le néant_), pour lequel il est traduit par _the given_ en effet (et aussi Husserl, etc.)


pointvirgule said:


> @JdS : La phrase dit que le nihilisme  déborde le marxisme par son présupposé religieux : elle semble donc  affirmer que ce présupposé appartient au nihilisme.


Si la phrase a été écrite par un "sympathisant" du nihilisme, on peut l'imaginer, mais la grammaire employée ne permet pas d'éliminer l'autre hypothèse, si au contraire les "pensées magiques" du nihilisme et du marxisme étaient renvoyées dos à dos...
Et que faire de





> ...un ensemble de signes valant pour un autre ordre que *lui-même*.


Quel est ce "lui" ? le donné, le nihilisme, le marxisme, le présupposé religieux...?
Certes, facile à traduire: _itself_. Mais quid du sens...?


----------



## pointvirgule

L'important, c'est que nous avons un consensus sur la traduction de _donné_.


----------



## lucas-sp

Cher Jab -

Pourquoi êtes-vous si certain qu'il s'agit ici d'un versant du postmodernisme? Parler de l'aléatoire des signes ne veut pas d'une façon nécessaire s'inscrire dans une tradition postmoderne.

Ici, un "given" ne veut pas dire "un signe objectif," mais "une expérience phénoménologique qui se présente comme évidente," quelque chose dont on dirait "ça va de soi..." 

La phrase dit tout simplement qu'à la place d'un matérialisme marxiste (dans lequel on aurait accès direct à la chose même), le nihilisme propose un processus de lecture herméneutique de "la chose même." Donc le "donné" serait un signe, faisant référence à un autre signe, qu'il faudrait lire et interpréter. C'est du Nietzsche ("Vérité et mensonge au sens extra-moral").

Je n'y vois rien qui serait forcément postmoderne dans cette lecture. Elle pourrait provenir d'un texte de philo analytique, par exemple, ou bien d'un étudiant de Wittgenstein. Je dirais qu'il est plus probable que le texte soit anti-postmoderne, parce que le texte attribue un religiosité au nihilisme, comme le font les critiques du postmodernisme en parlant du "mysticisme" de Derrida, Lacan, etc.

@ JdS - "lui-même," c'est certainement "l'ensemble des signes."


----------



## jacksometer

JeanDeSponde said:


> Quel est ce "lui" ? le donné, le nihilisme, le marxisme, le présupposé religieux...?
> Certes, facile à traduire: _itself_. Mais quid du sens...?



Pour répondre sur le sens, "lui-même" se refère à "l'ensemble de signes".

Edit: Je n'avais pas vu que lucas-sp avait répondu tout en bas de son message.

@JdS Merci d'avoir mentionné que c'était la traduction choisie dans des oeuvres de philosophie aussi majeures, ca entérine le choix de "the given".


----------



## Jab'

Chers point virgule et lucas-sp, 

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que de ce que je lis dans vos réponses, vous donnez tout deux une interprétation différente de la phrase... je m'interroge donc sur la manière de traduire ce qui est écrit (en rappellant qu'un traducteur traduit un message et non une phrase) si votre compréhension de la phrase est différente.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

lucas-sp said:


> La phrase dit tout simplement qu'à la place d'un matérialisme marxiste (dans lequel on aurait accès direct à la chose même), le nihilisme propose un processus de lecture herméneutique de "la chose même."


Si l'on dit _l'armée verte a débordé l'armée jaune par sa droite_, cela signifie que la droite _de l'armée jaune_ a été débordée, dépassée.
Selon cette lecture, le nihilisme serait allé encore plus loin que le marxisme dans le présupposé religieux ; ledit marxisme ne serait plus aussi matérialiste, ni exempt d'herméneutisme...? 


Jab' said:


> Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que de ce que je lis dans  vos réponses, vous donnez tout deux une interprétation différente de la  phrase...


Mais les philosophes actuels en sont toujours à interpréter les propos de Platon et d'Aristote...!
(Alors que les écrits scientifiques de Newton ou d'Euclide font, eux, consensus quant au sens)


----------



## archijacq

suggestion pour "présupposé religieux": "religious presupposition"


----------



## jacksometer

@archijacq : quelle différence/nuance par rapport à "premise" ?


----------



## lucas-sp

À Jab': I don't think that ; and I are offering different interpretations. Instead, JdS is offering the different interpretation. The question is whether "religiosity" belongs to nihilism-but-not-Marxism (; and I) or nihilism-to-a-greater-degree-than-Marxism (JdS). 

The answer would pretty definitely be given by the rest of the text.

My personal interpretation is that the first reading is correct in terms of this sentence, but also incorrect in terms of the facts. Marxism is clearly a messianism, as is well known in critical theory (Benjamin). Marxism is also a hermeneutics: Marx clearly proposed that an object is not "itself" (a coat is not a coat) but instead a signifier referring to an occluded signified, i.e. the system of labor. I also do not think that hermeneutics are necessarily religious.

I think we should remember that we're looking at a tiny and confusing (confusing because out of the whole book, this is the sentence that ends up here provoking debate) extract from a much larger work. Jacsometer probably isn't confused by some of the things that confuse us. And at any rate, bringing this sentence in as proof of a phobic stand against "postmodernism" doesn't hold water. There's nothing explicitly postmodernist about the form or sentiment of the sentence.


----------



## archijacq

présupposé: point supposé vrai sans vérification
presupposition: something taken to be true without proof

Je souhaite me confiner au problème de traduction, sans débattre de la philosophie postmoderniste...Le présupposé religieux selon Dooyeweerd correspond en anglais à "religious presupposition".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

lucas-sp said:


> There's nothing explicitly postmodernist about the form or sentiment of the sentence.


Agree. This kind of language has ben used by philosophers for centuries.
As to why this language is the norm, cf _Pourquoi des philosophes ?_, by Jean-François Revel.


----------



## lucas-sp

JeanDeSponde said:


> Agree. This kind of language has ben used by philosophers for centuries.


Which is why I stick to Diderot.

I don't like "presupposition." I actually prefer "premise," because the qui-clause makes it clear that the thing in question is a methodology, and I would call a methodology a "premise" more readily than a "presupposition." Of course, I might translate the whole phrase as "tacit religiosity" or "uncritical assumption of the religious premise that..."


----------



## jacksometer

archijacq said:


> présupposé: point supposé vrai sans vérification
> presupposition: something taken to be true without proof
> 
> Je souhaite me confiner au problème de traduction, sans débattre de la philosophie postmoderniste...Le présupposé religieux selon Dooyeweerd correspond en anglais à "religious presupposition".



So you would restrict the meaning of "premise" to issues of logics? It seems the Collins English dictionary agrees:
(Philosophy / Logic) Also *premiss* _Logic_ a statement that is assumed to be true for the purpose of an argument from which a conclusion is drawn
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/premise

But I think this is precisely the intended meaning, the argument being that it is a difference in foundations between nihilism and Marxism.

Other opinions on that particular problem?


----------



## Jab'

Cher Luca-sp, 

Je n'ai pas vraiment la "phobie" du post modernisme, disons que je m'inscrit plutôt dans la pensée de Alan Sokal qui trouve que l'usage de termes issus des sciences dans un contexte philosophique produit souvent un faux construit. Rien de plus.


----------



## lucas-sp

Oh golly. I suppose Leibniz shouldn't've discussed "monads," and Plato should've stayed away from Pythagorean acoustics too?  (After all, Plato does kindof mess up, with his concept of the harmony of the spheres that directly contradicts Pythagoras' research findings.) Not to mention how philosophic science fiction has in certain cases become or inspired science fact. (Diderot, again.)

There's lots of good theory that deals with science. And philosophers have been getting science wrong in creative ways since the foundation of philosophy in Athens. You aren't going to be able to base a dislike for _postmodernism_ on Alan Sokal, or on some idea of the miscegenation of science and humanities, without coming off as intellectually shallow... just a word to the wise.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

I think the American for this is "premise" - and I agree with lucas.
However I note that all this (above) is a discussion about "*given*" or rather (since it is a passive past participle) a lot of facts that are accepted as given.
In English, these facts are a *premiss*. This is not usually plural. And I obviously don't agree totally with the French spelling which implies that *prémisse* and *donné *are French concepts. You should discuss this kind of social philosophy in English because none of it sounds right outside an anglo-saxon context where something that is given is immutable. To say that it is "donné" is not a good translation.
Sorry, lucas  ... I do agree with you but, as the only real anglo-saxon in this thread, I felt it was getting a little out of hand.
guillaume


----------



## jacksometer

guillaumedemanzac said:


> I think the American for this is "premise" - and I agree with lucas.
> And I obviously don't agree totally with the French spelling which implies that *prémisse* and *donné *are French concepts.
> guillaume



I'm not sure I'm following you. Are you talking about "premise" as being the French spelling? Even in French it has 2 different spellings depending on the meaning: prémisse, prémices.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

guillaumedemanzac said:


> And I obviously don't agree totally with the French spelling which implies that *prémisse* and *donné *are  French concepts.





guillaumedemanzac said:


> You should discuss this kind of social philosophy in  English because none of it sounds right outside an anglo-saxon context  where something that is given is immutable. To say that it is "donné" is  not a good translation.


 Wake-up, Guillaume: Jacksometer is translating a _French_ text _to_ English...!


guillaumedemanzac said:


> but, as the only real anglo-saxon  in this thread, I felt it was getting a little out of hand.


Yes, thanks for saving the world...!


----------



## broglet

I have no idea what this means but I studied philosophy and I'm in Brighton overlooking the Marina so I feel vaguely qualified to venture an opinion: I think that 'sense data' might be an appropriate translation for donné in this context.


----------



## lucas-sp

broglet said:


> I think that 'sense data' might be an appropriate translation for donné in this context.


I flirted with the same idea - "le donné" as "the evidence of the senses." But then I thought that "that which seems evident" (either cognitively or perceptively) might be best.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

When translating philosophy, the author is as important as the words he's using.
Philosophers are prone to using words with a special meaning of their own, often without defining exactly how _their_ meaning differs from other meanings.
Unfortunately I can't read German, but Heidegger's translations (F) extensively use "le donné", and I found many E translations as "the given" (see e.g. Google Books.)
I even found a book by Heidegger where he says (p. 190):





> Hobbes says that the given is not given to them as true or false because they cannot speak and make assertions about what is given to them.


And I'm pretty sure Hobbes never wrote "the given" of course.
In the case of Jacksometer, it would be interesting to know what is the "reference philosophy" used by the author (Heidegger, Kant, Sartre, etc.?), and see how those philosophers have usually been translated.
Of course another option could be to _make explicit_ what "le donné" means. This would require a definition from the author; but no doubt English (Hobbesian) readers would favour it...


----------



## lucas-sp

JdS is exactly right, and especially in terms of the possible Heideggerian resonance of "le donné" / "the given" (this is why guillaume's suggestion in post #8 doesn't work).

I think it would help to have the author and title, as well as a general notion of the text's argument. The question of "what tradition is the author writing in?" is very pertinent.


----------

